# A special project, a prewar Rollfast…



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 19, 2022)

…for my granddaughter and me. Earlier this year, I picked up this 20” prewar Rollfast from @dasberger. Thanks Josh for making it happen. That was over 6 months ago, and a few projects between then and now, I’m ready to work on this project with my younger granddaughter, who is currently 7 years old. My granddaughters are already familiar with old bikes. Two years ago, I got them matching late 70s Schwinn Bantam 20” bikes. But it’s my younger granddaughter that really digs the old stuff, so this will be our first bike project together.

I bought this little gal because she is the junior of mine. She’s around the same year, same color, and has that same Snyder DP Harris fastback frame design, just a smaller version, which is so cool. These frames remind me of vintage motorcycle frames, which I’ve had in the past. Typically, along with our ’37 Rollfast, I’ve only cleaned and overhauled the mechanical components and left the bike’s cosmetic condition alone. The approach with this little one will be the same, make them look alike as best we can without changing much from their original condition.

These pictures taken by @dasberger




















Matching Bantam bikes




The Schwinn Pixie Stingray on the left I bought back in mid 90s when my daughter was 5 years old, and now my daughter's girls are enjoying that same bike. All three of the kids bikes still has the original tires.  Last two pictures taken 2 years ago.




"Levi" our '37 Rollfast Sport, the reason why I bought this little project bike


----------



## dasberger (Sep 19, 2022)

So funny I was just thinking about this one today.  I can't wait to see the progress.  What a great project for you guys!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 20, 2022)

dasberger said:


> So funny I was just thinking about this one today.  I can't wait to see the progress.  What a great project for you guys!



Thanks Josh.  Hoping this project won't take too long.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 20, 2022)

Just sharing a picture of the bike after unpacking. @dasberger did an awesome job packing this little gal. Thanks Josh.





This is when I first setup the bike. Just wanted to see what she looks like. Pretty cool looking for a little prewar bike.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 21, 2022)

First, our granddaughter has named this little gal “Bluey” from the Australian animated show she and her sister enjoy. The show is about a family of Australian cattle dogs. The main character is a daughter named Bluey. The show illustrates funny yet good life lessons. Bluey also seemed appropriate since we named our Rollfast Levi.  The connection to blue jeans led to Bluey.

As you can see, the wheels on this little gal are painted. Closer inspection, I see a little paint on the spoke nipples. I asked myself, “Did this come originally unpainted and one of the previous owners decided to paint the wheels, or did they paint to refresh the already painted original wheels? So I thought since it was clear that the wheels were painted by hand, let’s go ahead and remove the paint to match the wheels on our ’37 Rollfast Sport.  Levi's wheels has that great natural patina’ d finish I dig. So that’s our plan.

Removed the guts from both wheels. This early rear ND hub I’ve never seen one before, a junior version of the standard ND Model D hub. It’s pretty cool. Not sure what the front hub is. Maybe a Torrington?








Original painted wheels or not? 




Dig the speed lines on these small ND Model D brake arms




Nickeled plating?








Love the original wheels on Levi.  Our hope is that Bluey's wheel's condition in the end will come out like this.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 22, 2022)

Started the process of removing the paint from the wheels. I still had some Goof Off paint remover left in a sprayer, but then I ran out after applying a second time. Looks like these wheels were originally painted; no sign of a chrome finish.








After first application of paint remover




Sprayed on a second application 




Results after application #2.  No visible chrome


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2022)

Nice bike. I have a few of these 20 inch frames. I think I need to build one into a bike.


----------



## Bru (Sep 23, 2022)

So, given your new understanding that the wheels where originally painted, I have a few questions for you concerning your restoration process...

1. In retrospect, would you have left the bad re-paint job on the rims?
2. What will you do going forward? Re-paint the rims or leave them unpainted?


----------



## Barto (Sep 23, 2022)

Nice, nice, nice!  Love the grand kid connection, nothing better ever than spending one on one time like that!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 23, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice bike. I have a few of these 20 inch frames. I think I need to build one into a bike.



You should Ed @catfish.  This frame design is unique especially in the 20" size.  What colors are your frames?


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 23, 2022)

Bru said:


> So, given your new understanding that the wheels where originally painted, I have a few questions for you concerning your restoration process...
> 
> 1. In retrospect, would you have left the bad re-paint job on the rims?
> 2. What will you do going forward? Re-paint the rims or leave them unpainted?



1.  Probably not.  I'm trying to match this little gal to mine, and my wheels are not painted.  Would I have like to see original patina 'd chrome under the paint...yes.
2.  More than likely we will leave the wheels unpainted.

@Bru, I'll share the results here once all the paint is removed and wheels are all cleaned up.  Thanks for the inquiry. 


Barto said:


> Nice, nice, nice!  Love the grand kid connection, nothing better ever than spending one on one time like that!



Thanks @Barto, it is special.  I love that she loves to hang out with me.  She's growing fast, and I'm sure she will only ride this bike a year, 2 if I'm lucky.  But that's okay.  I'll keep this little prewar Rollfast until she has her own kids.


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> You should Ed @catfish.  These frame design is unique especially in the 20" size frame.  What colors are your frames?



I'll have to check


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 26, 2022)

We went on the Rolling Relics Monterey ride on Saturday, so back at it on Sunday.

Just like everything else, the prices of these paint removers in the can are going up in price.  So I thought of trying Aircraft in a pint thinking I can do twice as much as one in a spray can. So this weekend, I probably applied not once or twice, but three times, even covering the wheels in plastic so it would stay moist longer. Takes a lot longer time as well applying by brush.  Did it help? Maybe a little bit, but didn’t seem to make a whole lot of difference. And since I was in it just shy of $30, just use it up. It’s possible too that the original 85 year old paint is just a bear to remove. No matter how many applications later, just didn’t seem to remove what was left on the hoops.




Not a fan of this stuff in a can




Application #3 results




Keep it going




Hoped this would have helped.  Not much difference.




Application #4 results




Might as well use up what was left


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 26, 2022)

Very cool little bike! Love the patina and color match to yours.  You inspired me to get back on my little 20" again.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 26, 2022)

sccruiser said:


> Very cool little bike! Love the patina and color match to yours.  You inspired me to get back on my little 20" again. View attachment 1702068



@sccruiser thanks. We are excited to get her on the rode. I hope you do Dave. We can have the two side by side one day at one of the Rolling Relics rides. Was hopping to see you in Monterey this past weekend.


----------



## stezell (Sep 27, 2022)

I've been watching your thread Eddie very cool little bike. Here's my early post war 1946 big boy version, I like the Camelback frames and Rollfast bicycles. Looking good man keep up the good work.

Sean


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 27, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> We went on the Rolling Relics Monterey ride on Saturday, so back at it on Sunday.
> 
> Just like everything else, the prices of these paint removers in the can are going up in price.  So I thought of trying Aircraft in a pint thinking I can do twice as much as one in a spray can. So this weekend, I probably applied not once or twice, but three times, even covering the wheels in plastic so it would stay moist longer. Takes a lot longer time as well applying by brush.  Did it help? Maybe a little bit, but didn’t seem to make a whole lot of difference. And since I was in it just shy of $30, just use it up. It’s possible too that the original 85 year old paint is just a bear to remove. No matter how many applications later, just didn’t seem to remove what was left on the hoops.



in my recent paint stripper experience I would say they changed the formulas for all these strippers from 10 years ago and it no longer works like it used to.  I have used Jasco's for years with good results until the latest try.

my Grandfather was a rock collector☹️


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 27, 2022)

sccruiser said:


> Very cool little bike! Love the patina and color match to yours.  You inspired me to get back on my little 20" again. View attachment 1702068



Dave @sccruiser, just noticed yours is a straight downtube too.  Interesting on the years for the fastback design and yours.  The fork looks the same as is the crank sprocket but slight difference in crank arm shape.  Wondering too if your fork wheel axle mounts are enclosed.  The front sprocket is the same, but slight difference in crank shape.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 27, 2022)

stezell said:


> I've been watching your thread Eddie very cool little bike. Here's my early post war 1946 big boy version, I like the Camelback frames and Rollfast bicycles. Looking good man keep up the good work.
> 
> Sean
> 
> View attachment 1702477



Thanks Sean @stezell.  Appreciate it.  Being one of my first prewar bikes, I am a fan of these as well.  I do find the flat fender braces on yours interesting for a 46 though.  Nice bike Sean.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 27, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> in my recent paint stripper experience I would say they changed the formulas for all these strippers from 10 years ago and it no longer works like it used to.  I have used Jasco's for years with good results until the latest try.
> 
> my Grandfather was a rock collector☹️



@49autocycledeluxe I hear you, and plus we live in California too.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 27, 2022)

Done removing the paint from the rims. I went back to buying Goof Off paint/graffiti remover. Not only did it do a better job removing the paint, it was cleaner, and faster when it came to applying. Works a lot better for this type of application. Some 000 steel wool with WD40, I was able to remove all the paint. Lesson learned and two days lost, stay with what you know works.










And since we were still working on the wheels, my granddaughter helped with cleaning the spokes and nibs using 0000 steel wool and WD40. I spent some time beforehand removing the thick layer of dirt and grease from the hubs. I think Bluey’s wheels turned out great for what we were trying to accomplish, and that was to match the wheels on Levi. It’s better than I expected, and by far a better look than painted.


----------



## stezell (Sep 27, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> Thanks Sean @stezell.  Appreciate it.  Being one of my first prewar bikes, I am a fan of these as well.  I do find the flat fender braces on yours interesting for a 46 though.  Nice bike Sean.



Thanks Eddie it also has several wartime parts, I'm thinking they were using up parts they had left over.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 28, 2022)

For as long as I’ve owned Levi, she has always had white walls. I’ve placed a wanted ad looking for vintage 20” balloon tires for Bluey with no avail. So shopping online, I decided to purchase new white wall tires with Goodyear tread design. At the Rolling Relics Alameda ride end of August, I picked up some really cool white walls from a friend, that classic aged yellowing of the white wall, Allstate Safety Tread tires, in pretty decent shape very subtle rubber condition. He said these tires came originally from his 30s Columbia, which he brought to the SF ride. I thought maybe we could use these on Levi replacing the current white wall tires. After install, they are definitely larger than most filling in the fender opening nicely. These tires are awesome and rode comfortably well too, not to mention they have great aged appeal.

Then recently, I had a few of my old bikes with drop stands lined up (no picture unfortunately), and other than Levi, the rest of the bikes wore vintage black wall tires. Levi seemed out of place, so I asked myself, “How would Levi look with blackwall tires since I’ve never seen her otherwise?” And since I’m more of a blackwall tire fan anyway, I went ahead and replaced them with same brand and model tires, Allstate Safety Tread, but in blackwall. Ah man, I love the look even more. Gives her more of an attitude I thought, so blackwall tires stays.

Now that Levi has blackwall tires, the new whitewall 20” tires are no longer needed. Back online and found these blackwall tires, slick design but with 2 grooves, one on the each side, not quite the same as the 4 grooves on the Allstate Safety Tread, but close enough. “This would work,” I told myself. So I ordered them. Well they arrived. Excited to see what they look like, opened the package and so far so good. But once I put my hand on the tires, I had a funny feeling something wasn’t right. These seem smaller than the standard balloon sized tires. Double checked and they do read 20 x 2.125 on the sidewall. Went ahead and installed the new tires, and I felt this wasn’t what I had hoped, felt like a middle weight. Mocked the rear wheel just hanging in place since the rear hub didn’t have the guts setup yet, and I can see so much space within the fender opening and tires. Didn’t like it. So disappointed, these new tires will not cut it for me. I thought now, I really need to find original vintage Made in the USA 20” balloon tires for Bluey.




Look how much more these tires fill in the fender opening.  




These white wall Allstate Safety tires do look pretty cool on Levi...




...but the black wall Allstate tires gives her more attitude IMO.




Vintage Allstate Safety tread pattern




New slicks that supposedly are 20 x 2.125.  Not so





I inquired last week with @my560sec.  Ed knew I was looking for 20” balloon tires, and on the last day he was at ML, he found an NOS set for me. I’ll take anything vintage 20” balloons at this point. Already on its way, and hoping they will arrive by this weekend.
















These NOS 20" tires are going to look great on Bluey.  Can't wait to get them.  Thanks much Ed.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 28, 2022)

I am trying to get Bluey done by this weekend's local gathering, C.O.B.O.A's Folsom Ride organized by @The Hat.  Granted if the tires will arrive in time, I will prepare just in case.  I only have my granddaughter, if I'm lucky, a few hours this week between after school activities and possibly Saturday afternoon.  Of course I'm not going to miss Jim's @JAF/CO swap Saturday morning.  Got a few things up my sleeve for this project, so we will see.

Now that the wheels are done, just a few images breaking down Bluey.








Once I loosened the pedals, she did the rest




Showed her the "just turn the crank and follow with the pedal wrench"








removing the crank set


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 28, 2022)

Not sure what these grips would have looked like in its original condition.  Anyone?  Anyway, wasn't easy to remove; really was on there pretty good.  Interesting too how they extended the bars just a little.  Keeping the home made extensions on.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 28, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> Not sure what these grips would have looked like in its original condition.  Anyone?  Anyway, wasn't easy to remove; really was on there pretty good.  Interesting too how they extended the bars just a little.  Keeping the home made extensions on.
> 
> View attachment 1703145
> 
> ...



This is a really cool project! I think my next build will be a rollfast. Another brand I don’t own! Just curious, what’s going to happen to the Allstate whitewalls (26”)?


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 29, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> This is a really cool project! I think my next build will be a rollfast. Another brand I don’t own! Just curious, what’s going to happen to the Allstate whitewalls (26”)?



@MrMonark13 thanks.  We are having fun with the project so far.  Not sure on the Allstate white walls.  But just in case I need some good looking aged whitewalls, I'll hold on to them for now.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 29, 2022)

We did a lot yesterday afternoon again trying to get her done for the weekend’s ride. Picked her up from school, had a snack to eat, then went at it for a couple of hours before parents picked her up.

Instead of leaving the bike as is, I decided to go ahead and clean up Bluey. Plus, I’m trying to match the condition of Levi, and she presents a cleaner look.  For the crankset, we just removed the surface rust with 000 steel wool and WD40. There was heavy rust on the bars, so I used the gel Metal Rescue. Did this twice, and we finished bars/stem and crankset at the same time. Happy with the results with missing chrome, not as much, on the crankset like Levi. The bars look nickel plated too, which is pretty cool.












Covered bar with Saran wrap overnight after applying Metal Rescue Gel




Results after two applications of Metal Gel, brass brush, rinse, and wipe




Finishing up the crankset and bars with 000 steel wool and WD40




Results.  I dig the patina on the crankset.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 29, 2022)

This was mostly my doing since I didn’t want her around heavy solvents. There was brushed-on house paint here and there, especially at the tip of the front fender and tail of the rear fender. Just used acetone to remove being careful with the pins of course. With this bike though and a lot of missing paint, didn’t matter much. Though the finish is now a little brighter, happier with the results rather than seeing the brushed-on house paint.




Some paint on the top tube near the headset




After




I know....pretty bad, but at least I straightened out the edges of the tail and front fender tip




after




Front fender 




brushed paint removed




Before straightening of the braces




ready for assembly




I dig these braces for easy adjustability


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 29, 2022)

Time to cleanup the bearings and races.  I was talking with Steve @ballooney not too long ago, and he shared images of how super clean his Morrow parts came out. Tyler @mr.cycleplane mentioned it a while back, and he does the same thing when cleaning parts are needed. So I decided to finally buy myself an ultrasonic cleaner. Why did I wait so long? This thing is so awesome. It really does an incredible job without using any harsh chemicals, plus my granddaughter enjoys loading up the basket and putting it in the cleaner.












I purposely did not use the ultrasonic cleaner on the items that were exposed, but only cleaned the insides on those parts.  Wanted to keep the uncleaned look in the same area just like Levi.  My granddaughter really like this process where it went in the cleaner black and dirty and comes out so clean.  The heavy caked on old grease took a couple of sessions to get them totally cleaned.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 29, 2022)

One last thing we did together yesterday. “It’s time to grease up the headset and bottom bracket bearings and races,” I told her. Opening up a brand new can of Mobil 1 full synthetic grease replacing the one I had for many years before I ran out, we started on the headset parts.

Once we were done with that, I had removed my gloves since they were tearing. Then I went ahead and started to grease up the larger open bearing cases for the bottom bracket. She saw I wasn’t using any gloves and she wanted to do the same. I don’t blame her; I like to feel stuff in my hands so gloves aren’t my favorite thing, but I use them because my wife says so. Plus the gloves we got for my granddaughter are a little big and she doesn’t like them, a little hard to do the small stuff. But I told her that you have to use them; your mom would be upset with me otherwise, plus we don’t want any of that grease on your skin. She begged, but I stood firm. You know kids, they like to feel things and seeing that Mobil 1 grease in pretty dark pink, what kid wouldn’t want to.









This was hard for her.  She doesn't like these gloves.




"I want to do it," she insisted.  So I had to remove the top race so she can do it from the start.








As you can see, my granddaughter isn’t wearing any shoes or slippers. I know…it’s not good. She had her slippers on earlier, but while we were greasing up the bottom bracket bearings she was right beside me. I didn’t even say anything when she came out, but all she said was, “I don’t want anything on my feet.” That’s all she had to say, so yeah, bare foot while installing the crankset.




Something doesn't look right here....anyone?


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 30, 2022)

To answer my previous post here, this is what happened.

That night when we put the crankset on the bike, I didn't realize what we had done earlier that afternoon.  I then realized that we setup the crankset on the wrong side. Oh well, it happens.  I went ahead and corrected it the next day.  Maybe I should have waited and corrected with her.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 30, 2022)

After I got Bluey months ago, I was browsing eBay. I happen to see some parts from a prewar Rollfast that Bicyclebones was selling, but from a 24” bike. I see these trusses.  Then I thought, how cool would it be to have trusses on ours. Different forks of course, but same top truss bracket. I said to myself, “I think this will work.” So I bought it. After several months hanging on our fence, a few hours after work, my friend and I finished it up last night. It worked just as I pictured. Because of the different fork design, wasn’t able to use the truss plate, but that’s okay. Maybe down the road, we can fabricate one later. But in the meantime, I’m very happy how it came out. Patina matches the bike and looks similar to Levi, which was the goal. And it looks like it was original to the bike. I’m digging it.




You can see the trusses hanging on the fence.  Picture taken in June when I got this '36 La Salle




Mock up of the trusses with brackets from a 24" Rollfast bike




Discussing with a couple of friends, we went with option 2. Rather than cutting down to size and then welding the rods back together, we decided to bend and thread the rods.








Simulating the same bend and radius as Levi.




measure twice, cut once...




5/16 NF 24 thread.  This process was a workout.








Ready for test fit




Success.  Looks awesome.

Next up...a drop stand for this little girl.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 30, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> After I got Bluey months ago, I was browsing eBay. I happen to see some parts from a prewar Rollfast that Bicyclebones was selling, but from a 24” bike. I see these trusses.  Then I thought, how cool would it be to have trusses on ours. Different forks of course, but same top truss bracket. I said to myself, “I think this will work.” So I bought it. After several months hanging on our fence, a few hours after work, my friend and I finished it up last night. It worked just as I pictured. Because of the different fork design, wasn’t able to use the truss plate, but that’s okay. Maybe down the road, we can fabricate one later. But in the meantime, I’m very happy how it came out. Patina matches the bike and looks similar to Levi, which was the goal. And it looks like it was original to the bike. I’m digging it.
> 
> View attachment 1704169
> You can see the trusses hanging on the fence.  Picture taken in June when I got this '36 La Salle
> ...



Those came out awesome!!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Those came out awesome!!



Thanks Chris.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 2, 2022)

After @JAF/CO meet, it was time to get back on Bluey. Again trying to get her done before today’s COBOA ride here in Folsom.

Did most of the drop stand Friday afternoon which was a big deal for me having a drop stand on a 20" bike.  Mostly the finishing touches yesterday, making sure Bluey was in good riding condition for my granddaughter. But here’s what I did on the drop stand.




This rusty stand is narrower than most, which was a perfect stand to modify for this little 20" bike




Removing the rust




Mock up of the stand from a 26" to a 20" bike




Cut to size after measuring several times




after shaping, final result.  This stand's profile too matches Levi's which is cool.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 2, 2022)

I had to do it.  Didn't have the brute strength to get the front wheel on being that's this very stout front fork was for a 20".  Even with some help we were able, but it was such a chore.  What happens if we need to change out the tube?  So I decided to create new drop outs for Bluey.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.












First time on the stand.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 2, 2022)

Was going to use the original pedals, but I found these in June at the neighborhood Union City bike and car swap meet.




Pretty cool original pedals








I happen to find these pedals back in June during the neighborhood car and bike swap meet in Union City.  They are the exact pedals as on Levi.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 2, 2022)

Bluey is done and this prewar 20" bike is awesome.  Glad I decided to remove the paint from the wheels and went with the black wall tires.  What do you think?


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 2, 2022)

Passion for cool design old bicycle tires, these could be the best I ever owned.  And these tires I got from Ed, so awesome, a true balloon size tires made in the good old USA.  Thanks Ed. Like my friend from Texas said, "Those tires really complete the bike."


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 2, 2022)

My granddaughter loves most of my old stuff and my old bikes, whether very patina 'd or nice, she digs them all.  Once we were done, she was so excited to sit on the bike for the first time, and I genuinely felt the same way for her.  She was gleaming and couldn't wait to ride her Bluey.  Had to make room in the back so she can ride.  This has been a wonderful experience to be able to do something like this with her.  Thanks for allowing me to share this story with all of you.









Not a great picture but her smile says it all.  So excited for her.


----------



## Gully (Oct 2, 2022)

GREAT thread!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 3, 2022)

Barto said:


> Nice, nice, nice!  Love the grand kid connection, nothing better ever than spending one on one time like that!



Thanks @Barto.  Sharing this post with her, and while reading back this story this is her reply to you.  "Thank you for saying that," she said. 😄


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 3, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> …for my granddaughter and me. Earlier this year, I picked up this 20” prewar Rollfast from @dasberger. Thanks Josh for making it happen. That was over 6 months ago, and a few projects between then and now, I’m ready to work on this project with my younger granddaughter, who is currently 7 years old. My granddaughters are already familiar with old bikes. Two years ago, I got them matching late 70s Schwinn Bantam 20” bikes. But it’s my younger granddaughter that really digs the old stuff, so this will be our first bike project together.
> 
> I bought this little gal because she is the junior of mine. She’s around the same year, same color, and has that same Snyder DP Harris fastback frame design, just a smaller version, which is so cool. These frames remind me of vintage motorcycle frames, which I’ve had in the past. Typically, along with our ’37 Rollfast, I’ve only cleaned and overhauled the mechanical components and left the bike’s cosmetic condition alone. The approach with this little one will be the same, make them look alike as best we can without changing much from their original condition.
> 
> ...



Hi Eddy! 
 Cool project with the granddaughter! Love it! Gotta teach em when they’re young! Did this 1934 true value hardware bike for my son. He absolutely loves it! I bought this one from Jesus. Here’s a before and after photo’s.


----------



## Majdotkool (Oct 4, 2022)

This is the reason why I love the Cabe! Thanks for sharing this build. Priceless memories on a fabulous bike! Jeannie


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 5, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Hi Eddy!
> Cool project with the granddaughter! Love it! Gotta teach em when they’re young! Did this 1934 true value hardware bike for my son. He absolutely loves it! I bought this one from Jesus. Here’s a before and after photo’s.



@Porkchop & Applesauce, nice transformation on your son's project.  Looks like a really nice rider with the modern wheels.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 5, 2022)

Gully said:


> GREAT thread!!!  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks @Gully.  Appreciate it. 


Majdotkool said:


> This is the reason why I love the Cabe! Thanks for sharing this build. Priceless memories on a fabulous bike! Jeannie



Jeannie, @Majdotkool, glad to share here on the CABE.  I'm a sentimental fool so when it comes to family, it means a lot.








Our first picture together with our prewar Rollfast bikes, Levi and Bluey @ COBOA Folsom Ride


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 5, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this with all of us! My wife & I enjoyed the entire thread!
Congrats to both of Yall! Her smile says it all!

L⭐S


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 5, 2022)

A few last pictures of Bluey with Levi.  I have a couple of ideas I'd like to work on, but I'll save that for a later time.  For now, she's done and my granddaughter can enjoy her Bluey.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 5, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> @Porkchop & Applesauce, nice transformation on your son's project.  Looks like a really nice rider with the modern wheels.



Thank you! It does ride really well! The wheels are s2’s with a two speed kick back rear hub


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 5, 2022)

Everyone else has already said it, but I'll say it too. Your posts are the best. So much fun seeing a project come together in great documentation. And love your granddaughter being so happy about it. Good job Eddie !


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 6, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Everyone else has already said it, but I'll say it too. Your posts are the best. So much fun seeing a project come together in great documentation. And love your granddaughter being so happy about it. Good job Eddie !



Thanks Frank @Frank and Pam Skid Kings for the comment. Really appreciate that. Add my granddaughter in this, it was definitively another fun bike experience for me. I’ll see you in March my friend.


----------

